# UAE Maternity Leave



## expatmum (Nov 30, 2010)

Can anyone please clarify the 45 days rule on Maternity leave? Does it refer to 45 calendar days or 45 working days? I see that the UAE labor law on vacation leave days mentions 30 days but this is translated as either 30 days (calendar) or 22 (working) days.

Will the 45 days include the weekends or only the actual days i would of been 'working'??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It refers to 45 calendar days and is inclusive of weekends. Most people end up using some of their annual leave or unpaid leave, so that they can spend more time with their baby.

A new mother is also allowed a certain number of hours each day to feed their baby. I can't remember the exact number of hours or for how long that this arrangement is valid for, though I believe that it should be specified in the labour law.

EDIT: It's actually 2 additional paid breaks per day, of half an hour duration each, for the first 18 months following the birth of the baby.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maz is right. You are entitled to 45 calendar days of maternity leave. I saved up about and additional 45 days while I was pregnant so ended up being at home for 3 months. I quit my job after that because even 3 months didn't seem enough!
You are entitled to an hour's extra time off during the day to feed your baby but this doesn't really work if you live far away from the office. My friend used to leave work an hour early instead.


----------



## usmanzafar (Dec 1, 2010)

expatmum said:


> Can anyone please clarify the 45 days rule on Maternity leave? Does it refer to 45 calendar days or 45 working days? I see that the UAE labor law on vacation leave days mentions 30 days but this is translated as either 30 days (calendar) or 22 (working) days.
> 
> Will the 45 days include the weekends or only the actual days i would of been 'working'??


45 calendar days inclusive of weekends!


----------



## shoeb (Oct 18, 2010)

yes pamela is right 45 days + 45 days divided well but again it depend on your health condition some time is vary person to person but not more then 3 months and your relation with your employer also mean


----------

